# Orchid Digest/Duane McDowell



## mormodes (Jun 14, 2015)

Duane McDowell posted 77 pictures to the Orchid Digest Facebook page from yesterday's Speaker's day. Looks like a great day!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 14, 2015)

Well... that's 77 pictures I'll never see.


----------



## troy (Jun 14, 2015)

Me too lol..


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2015)

do you have a link? Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2015)

I think for my 60th Birthday I will find a teenager to set up a facebook account for me.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't think teenagers go near Facebook anymore; it's all older people



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2015)

Ugh! ..thanks. 
My co-worker said she was upset. Her Mom tried to fix her up with someone ancient, like 35 Y.O.... :viking:


----------



## duane mcdowell (Jun 17, 2015)

*Photos from Orchid Digest Speaker's Day 2015*



mormodes said:


> Duane McDowell posted 77 pictures to the Orchid Digest Facebook page from yesterday's Speaker's day. Looks like a great day!


It was really a great event. Hopefully this link will work - let me know if it doesn't.
And yes, most of us on Facebook are old duffers.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...394.1073741909.1060302213&type=1&l=8858588534


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2015)

Worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I see my AOS mentor Mark in the action. Good to see Jim and Lauris also,


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2015)

Eric, I think your 60th birthday is a looooong way off judging from your photos. I have it on excellent authority
that FB is hacked regularly, so you may take forever to
join and have a bit more privacy.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, but it's really not that far away. I have been a member here for far more time.


----------

